# Hog Dogs



## Rabbit09 (May 5, 2010)

Lets see some pictures of your favorite hog dogs


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 5, 2010)

the white bull dog is one ihad probally 15 years ago that could out trail most curs after  after 2-3 year of huntin he finnally got the horn  the  other pic is copper and  tater  copper is the dad to the rose dog i have now he was as good as it gets tater was a half lepard half pit that would do it all wouldnt mind havein any of them again .


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 5, 2010)

the first pic is of some dogs i had 15 20 years ago ruby ,amos ,yellar they were all goo dogs ,ruby could wind a hog in the box goin down the highway  second pic is buck and sarah sara is what started the dogs ive got now  shes what copper was out of and rose is out of copper


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 5, 2010)

this is rose and levi 2 good dogs i have now


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 5, 2010)

man, they aint much to write home about. the 1st dog is the best ive ever owned myself. a yellow cur /bird/bull that i hunt "buck "is about 5 years old now. from the time he was a pup, he was a natural, at 8 months all i needed was him and a bull dog. words cannot explain the heart that he shows all the time.in the last winter he has made going to the huntin' woods FUN!             2nd dog is a dog that i've wanted to choke SO  many times. "MORK" is a  tiger stiped briddle dog.HARD headed ,no quit .strait .get with it. raw bone hog dog.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 5, 2010)

tompkinsgil, love your post, those are some mighty fine looking hog dogs.bet you have a lot of memories in them photos.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (May 5, 2010)

Wow my pics, dogs, and memories don't even hold a candle to that Gil... beautiful dogs sounds like u got something good goin on there


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 5, 2010)

there alot more dogs me and my son looked through the alblums and counted over 150 different dogs  in pics we used to train them and sell them we went through them pretty quik ,i dont know how to get them on the computer out that was before i had digital cameras now because of animal control and where i live cant keep to many around any more.  i like that yellow one hogdogtw008 is that a cambell cur ,good lookin dog


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 6, 2010)

*Dogs*

The first one is my catahoula/pitt, Stonewall.He will put the hammer down on one. Dumb as a brick but hates a hog. I believe you could beat him with a shovel all you wanted and he would hop rite back up and lick you to death.

Second is my(well my girlfriends) bird/bull Lola off of some of gnarlyone's jam up dogs. She is good as they come, she will find one and catch it and is fast as lightning!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 6, 2010)

*a few from the past*

Here are a few that i first started catchin hogs with.All would track pretty good and were all catch. First one is Darla a junkyard mix bulldog.

Second is Kane, she was prob. my favorite of all the dogs i have had.

Third is buck a Bulldog/Lab. He got killed at a a year and 2 months and already had a pretty good bit of hogs under his belt. Best young dog iv ever owned. Sure wish i could have these back


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 6, 2010)

My pack.  Not alot to look at, but they put bacon in the truck and hunt great for me!  I'm really excited about how my catahoula Copper is turning it on!


----------



## HAPPY DAD (May 6, 2010)

First is my GSP speck. He is turning into one heck of a hog dog......He in my opinion is gonna finish out fairly quick......but I am biased towards him.

Second is my bonnie dog Plott/Mtn cur.
I am gonna cross these two at some point and se what we get out of it.

I am also gonna cross my GSP with my buds pit. She is small (the pit) but she hates a hog and hunts hard.

I dont have any old pics cause I am just now getn "my" line started.


----------



## hog hunter 45 (May 6, 2010)

this is bilbo got him with leo and bilbo got killed the 4th time we hunted him on a big boar


----------



## stonecreek (May 6, 2010)

*Stonewall Jackson*

I only have 8 hog dogs  but the bar has been set by the old man Stonewall Jackson my 5 year old Jagd, he is not great at one thing but is consistent in all the little things that make him pretty good.


----------



## catch-n-tie (May 6, 2010)

i remember the otto otto dogs back in the 80/s you know they were realy bandogs right?


----------



## WOODARD29 (May 6, 2010)

*Old and new*

Love em all, BIRD AND BULLDOG BREED TO A GREAT BLACKMOUTH CUR. THEM ARE TWO OF THE PUPS. THEY 13 MONTHS NOW. UPDATED PICS OF PUPS FROM PHONE WOULD NOT LOAD.


----------



## crackercurr21 (May 6, 2010)

gil i got a 1.5 yr old yella dog right now that is identical to that buck dog in the pick of him and sara in the bed of the truck


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 6, 2010)

Jester that is a good looking dog.


----------



## RJ0104 (May 6, 2010)

Here is my 3 yr old BMC, Maggie, she had litter of 13 puppies, only 3 made it so far, they are right at 5 months old!


----------



## baydog (May 6, 2010)

one of my first dogs she was a good dog and easy to handle. hated to see her go.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 6, 2010)

The best ones so far are Charlie ( red cur/bird dog)
Sassy ( bmc)
And Whiskey ( pit bull/catch dog) And no we didn't chop his ears off like that, whoever had him first did. :


----------



## hoghunter102 (May 6, 2010)

This is  rose she's a bad let dog shes a kemmer  and the other is a fl. Cur she abot 2 or 3 know i really like hunting with this dog she'll cast or you can put her on a track .


----------



## Rabbit09 (May 6, 2010)

good pics keep them coming


----------



## bduck (May 6, 2010)

*dogs...*


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 6, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> there alot more dogs me and my son looked through the alblums and counted over 150 different dogs  in pics we used to train them and sell them we went through them pretty quik ,i dont know how to get them on the computer out that was before i had digital cameras now because of animal control and where i live cant keep to many around any more.  i like that yellow one hogdogtw008 is that a cambell cur ,good lookin dog


yep he is a cambell breed dog.since you pulled out some old photos i dug around in the photo book and took some pics of old pics.this is the roots of the blood that i have and hunt now,the original 4 females came from ronnie dykes around 1984 my dad got some pups out of them but mostly enjoyed having and hunting with them.in the mid to late 80s there wasn't a pig under every bush and a hog dog had to be bad a@# to catch you some swine in the wild.the other photos are more recent and are out of the original pack


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 6, 2010)

here is a few more that ive had that i caught a pile of hogs with that was mighty fine dogs.the little blue dog and the red short eared dog come out of fla. in the mid 90's and both was good dogs


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (May 6, 2010)

*Dogs*

**First  is Posseum.  She is a bird/florida Cur cross.  She is long range and quiet on track.  Posseum has found us tons of hogs; however, we did have a bad experience with someone stealing her so, now it is a little hard to want too turn her out.  
** Second is Lucky.  He is a bulldog mix.  Lucky loves a hog.
**Third is Super Man.  He is a Lab/Pit cross.  He is an great catchdog.
**Fourth is Rayne.  She is a black mouth and a great bay dog.  
**Last is T-Bone.  I am adding this because he is our three year old's dog.  We really just bought him for our son to have  but the picture of him is when my husband was dragging a hog T-Bone stopped playing and started baying (if he does not turn out to be a hog dog - it is ok our son adores him).


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 6, 2010)

i found a few more photos tha was taken in the early 70s . thought yall might like to see them too.i do know that the 2 dogs in the top photo's name were "bones" and "buugler" and was owed by the man on left DEMPSEY CAPE that was a very close friend of my dads,


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (May 6, 2010)

*Two pictures were small*

These pictures were too small


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 6, 2010)

i like them old pics, good lookin dogs  hogdogtw008 . keep the pics comming guys


----------



## jaredbeecher (May 6, 2010)

Great pics and some fine looking dogs!!!


----------



## ctd (May 6, 2010)

Good looking dogs!

Taz, will you be doing the Bo/Zena breeding again?


----------



## UGA hunter (May 6, 2010)

Nice dogs!


----------



## Jester896 (May 6, 2010)

shawnkayden2006 said:


> These pictures were too small



yep glad you enlarged them


----------



## crackercurr21 (May 6, 2010)

yah them old school pics are sweet


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 7, 2010)

found a couple more dogs that i thought i'd share,the 1st is a dog that daddy got when a guy went to prision around 1983,its the little red dog in the top pic with me ,heck of a little dog from what i  can remember he would bay a big hog and after the other dogs caught he'd chew the hogs tail off,i guess that was his trade mark. the pic is taken around 83 inside oaky woods on some private land it was my first time goin'the big bulldog was also a good dog but my mom got tired of doctoring on him so she retired him as a yard dog. the 2nd pic is a bird bull called "squirt" heck of a dog that i caught i pile of hogs with,out of all of them over the years he was the roughest.NO rewind i guess thats why he didn't last very long.had him around 10 years ago.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (May 8, 2010)

Here is a few from our current pack and 1 from the past
Left to right
1-Brewtus a young dog of mine comin in to his own... Very rough pup....1/2BMC,3/8 Mountian Cur,1/8Bull
2-Zap all around good dog he will do it all so far....Flordia Cur
3- Jake my hunting buddy went to texas and pick him and his 2 sisters up, 100% real deal. him and 1 of his sisters will rip the ears off a hog if you dont get there quick enough....1/2mountian cur and 1/2 tiger stipped CAT





Brewtus again at 9 months right after i got him





Left to right
Jake- again
Ginger.. Jakes sissy, same as jake 
Zap - again





Left to right
Zap again 
Boy my help dog hunts like crazy but is more of a help dog, will put the shut down on one real quick... 1/2 BMC and 1/2 tiger stripped CAT





1 from the past
Pete- catch dog 100% at 8 months old,hit like a 100lb sledge hammer and would not let go even when the hog bit back... RIP he went crazy and had to be put under, it was like a switch just flipped one day


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 8, 2010)

good lookin dogs


----------



## Florida Curdog (May 8, 2010)

I like them old school pictures   Good lookin dogs everyone.


----------



## hog hunter 45 (May 9, 2010)

this is lady 100% real deal catch dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is hunter he's the wild child never know what he's gonna do he'll Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- you off sometimes but he's mine and thats the way it'll stay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this one is floyd went to alabama to get him he's a dog my dad had back in the day wish we still had him
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is little duke at about a month old took him out the other night and i guess he got bit by a snake needless to say i had to burry him today but at 6 months old he was catchin hogs and he died at 7 months old


----------



## Rabbit09 (May 12, 2010)

I should get pics up later of my other dogs but for now this is one of my main catch dogs sis..She is 10 months old..


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 12, 2010)

Rabbit09 she is good looking dog.


----------



## Rabbit09 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks HawgWild23 I plan on breeding her to a bird dog eventually


----------



## Rabbit09 (May 12, 2010)

Here is a few more
*First is "Callie" a female catahoula.She is a finished short to medium range bay dog and will catch with other dogs.
*Next is "Pete" a bulldog blackmouth cur cross.He is short range but can find his own hog.He barks a couple times then is nothing but catch.
*Then "Speed" a 10 month old male catahoula. He is a started bay dog and is starting to get out and go hunting with the catahoula female above.


----------



## Rabbit09 (May 13, 2010)

Nobody wants to show off anymore of their dogs


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 13, 2010)

*one more*

Here are pics of one more of my dogs that i didn't have a pic of when i made my previous post.  This is Turkey.  I bought her from another member of this forum and she is one Heck of a track dog.  I've only been hog hunting with dogs for a litle over a year and she is the only one that i have seen someone put on an individual track and if it was made the night before she found the hog at the end of it.  She does and will wind, but tracking a track is her strong point.  She is not real fast but is very thourough.  My other dogs tear the woods up looking and smelling (mostly winding and working real fresh sign, but not her.  She works sign slowly  until she finds a track she can smell and the hotter it gets the faster she goes.  You can just about pick out the track of the hog you want to catch, put her on it, then go back and get your catch dog cause she's gonna find it.  We don't have any idea about what breed she is, but she is definitely a hog dog!


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 13, 2010)

keep them comeing lets see some more


----------



## heat (May 14, 2010)

I gave her the name Turkey because she sounds like a Turkey yelping when she is barking on track.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (May 14, 2010)

Whiskey~ Just an old cur dog from South Fl that will flat out find a hog.






Ka Bar~ Young male FL Cur x Rednose that is showing promise





Goldie~ an apbt for sure she would catch a rhino. Goldie weighed about 35 lbs when she was fat!!


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 14, 2010)

that whiskeys a good lookin dog


----------



## hog hunter 45 (May 14, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> that whiskeys a good lookin dog


 x2


----------



## hoghunter102 (May 16, 2010)

This is bubba he's about 1 yr  and 4 months old. He hits like a mack truck when he catches. I got him about 7 months ago from another member on here, and he's starting to find his own hogs.  But that grey hog was caught buy my buddys dog and when i let bubba go you know he caught cause when he got there the hog let out the awfullest squeal you ever heard. In the second to last pic hes the one in the orange vest and the red dog is the other dog that was caught on the grey hog before buubba got to him and the red dog is a florida cur and  bubba is 100%  pit but he has a good nose on him.


----------



## plotthunter05 (May 16, 2010)

This is a few of mine and hoghunter08s hounds. They aint nothin special but they are good for us when we need them to be.


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 16, 2010)

plotthunter05 said:


> This is a few of mine and hoghunter08s hounds. They aint nothin special but they are good for us when we need them to be.



What happened to the post about turkey.  She been smoking them for me lately!


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 16, 2010)

I wanna hear about her getting gut.  She aint been that gritty since i've had her


----------



## hoghunter08 (May 16, 2010)

arrendale8105 said:


> I wanna hear about her getting gut.  She aint been that gritty since i've had her



it was a ruff hog more than anything. about a 125# boar that was real rank. had 4 dogs on him and they were all cut pretty good. put turkey and a gyp of mine out for a week or two. she is a real nice dog ive been on several hogs with her.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 22, 2010)

*Gauge*

Bully Boxer!


----------

